# Found 203 SD&G Highlanders by Name in Photos. Are Families also intersted?



## Wigger KF vd Horst (2 Apr 2007)

With the support of Veterans and their Sons & Daughters and other Family-members, 203  Stormont, Dundas & Glengarry Highlanders are found by Surname and many with Initials. Sometimes . . .  :'(without Initials. It would be wonderful if more Canadian Sons, Daughters and Family-members were interested in what their father or even uncle did in WW2 in Europe. Because they Liberated Europe from Juno Beach up to Emden and Leer in Germany. In fact, they made it possible to live in Freedom! That's why I'm searching for names. To give each individual SD&G Highlander his Identity, by finding his Surname and Initials. 
All the information is not for myself, but for those who are related to the Veterans, Archives and Musea (Canadian War Museum) in Canada & the Netherlands (NIOD & NIMH) 

When anyone recognize one of these names, or even more, please let me know and I will send you the photo where the SD&G-Highlander(s) is/are in the picture.

Names starting with Mac . . . or Mac . . . see under “M”.
 :'(Problem-names in the list are: Bourque and Burke – Hepburn, maybe Bradburn or . . .  – Ingoe, maybe Inglis, Ingram or . . .  – Koffke, maybe Zoschke or . . .  !

When there’s a Surname without Initials: the surname is checked in THE BOOK: “Up the Glens” written by W. Boss & W.J. Patterson. If a surname is listed more then one time, the description is (Example): Brown, listed 6x: A.J., G.W., H.E., J.F., J.N. and W.A.

You can get in touch with me by e-mail: wiggervdhorst27@planet.nl
Or by mail: Wigger K. F. van der Horst, de Deel 10, 7335 MG  Apeldoorn, the Netherlands

*203  SD&G-Highlanders from A – Z *
Abrams V.S. Lt Cpl - Alberico E.D. – Allen, Listed 3x: J.L., J.W. and R.S. - Amyotte E.J.J. - Andre J.V. (Jack) Lt - Andrusek J – Angiers, Listed 2: RA, HJ - Annable G.N. L.Sgt. - Argue J.H. - Armstrong AJ - Arnold H.T. (Herb) 

Bates, Sgt. listed 4x: A.J.E., C., S. and W. - Bautovich S.S. - Beaupre O.L. - Beaven W.J. – Bedard, listed 2x: C.R.T. and J.A. - Beswick A.H. - Blakely D.T. (Donald) - Bloom WJ (William) - Bloomfield J. Cpl - Boileau A.G. – Bourque W.J. At the back photo is written: “Burke”  Listed 3x: C.M., F.E. and LE  - Bousfield G.E.W. Sgt. - Bowen G.M. (George) Sgt – Boyd, Sgt. listed 2x: L. and R.E.G. – Bradley, Sgt. Listed 3x: F., G. and J.E. - Braund A.M. - Bridson F.R. -  Brown, listed 6x: A.J., G.W., H.E., J.F., J.N. and W.A. - Brum G.W. - Buchan J.B. – Buchanan Sgt. Listed 3x: J.A., K.M. and M. - Buck K.A. - Budd K.H. Sgt – Burke C.M. Sgt. - Burley, Listed 3x: C.D., E. and E.F.C.

Caley J. Sgt. - Cameron C.F. Sgt. - Carlson G.H.W. – Carter, Listed 5x: C., J., J.R., R.C., and T.H. – Cassidy, Listed 4x: J.A., J.E., J.H. and M.C. - Chouinard E. - Clapper F.G. – Clout H.C. Sgt. - Cole L.H. Sgt. - Coleman C.B. Cpl – Conklin D.S. Sgt. - Cox W.J. (Walter John) - Cripps E.C. – Crawford, listed 4x: C., D.A., L. and W.J.

Davidson RQMS - Listed 4x: A.R., H.B., L. and R.J.F. - Davis G.E. Sgt - Delorme A.J. - Denny D.E. Sgt. – Deshane C.W. Sgt. - DeSylva, Sgt. (NOT listed. Listed is DeSylvia A.A. - Donihee J.P. (Joe) Capt - Doucette L. (‘Frenchie’) Cpl – Doughty, Listed 2x: H.E., and  M.A. - Dunford F.J. (Frank) Sgt - Dunk C.R. (Charles) CQMS - Duplante R. (Rosaire) - Dure J.A. (Johnnie) Maj IC D-Coy.

Eligh G.L. – Elliott, Listed 5x: E.H., G.J., H., J.D.E. and R.G. - Elliston H.G. Cpl. - 

Fairs R. (Robert) - Ferguson C.F. – Flood C.C. Sgt. - Ford, Listed 2x: H.G. and R. - Forman J.A. (Jake)  Maj. B-Coy - Foster (CFN) Listed 8x: F.F., G.A., H.J., H.W., L.C., R.W., S.E.W.W., and T.  - Fox B.G. (Bennie) Maj. A-Coy - Fraser A.B. 

Gale J.F. - Galley L.C. Sgt. - Gault RB (Ralph) Capt. - Gavin A.T. (Ted) Lt - Gemmell N.M. (Neil) Lt.Col – Gibson, Listed 2x: N. and O.F. - Gilchrist I.N. L.Cpl - Gingrich T.O. Sgt. RCEME - Green W.O. (William) – Griffith-Cochrane R.C. - Grondin W.M. - Groshaw H.L. (Was Grosham with M, is NOT listed)

Hall, Listed 4x: F.L., H.E., N.E. and W.C.  - Hanlon J.W. Cpl - Hardy J.B. Cpl - Harwood V.H.G. Sgt. - Hayward L.C. (CSM) – Hepburn, Sgt. (Is NOT listed. Listed is: Bradburn W.) - Hewitt, Listed 3x: A.M., R.F.B. and R.G. - Hood, Listed 2x: H.J. and J.H. – Howard, Sgt. Listed 2x: F. and J.S - Hubbard T.J. - Hummel R. (Ralph)  Sgt. - Hurst H.W.

Ingoe, (is NOT listed. Listed are Inglis J.W. and Ingram G.J. or is “Ingoe” a nickname?)

Jamieson M.B. (Malcolm) Sgt.Maj. - Jones C. - Jones K.J. - Jones, Listed 10x: B.E., D.L., E.J., E.O., H.W., J.E., K.R., O.J. and S.G.L. (RCEME)  - Jordan J.W. (John) Cpl.

Kaye (is NOT listed. Listed is Kay A.C.) Sgt. - Keeler B. (Bill)	Capt. - Kerr, Listed 6x:  A.C., D.J., F., F.W., J.I.R. and W.A.L – Knight, Sgt. Listed 2x: H.H. and W.J. - Koffke (Koffke is NOT listed. Name is not right. Search for “sounds like”. . .  Noffke V. is KIA. Maybe Zoschke A.H. ?) - Kowa W.*

Lalonde C.J. (Clifford) Dispatch Rider - Lander F.W. Maj. – Lapell B.B. Sgt. - Lapierre, Listed 3: C.D.,  D. and L.J. - Lapierre N. - Laughren J.M. (Jimmy) - Lauzon (Was Lauson with S, is not listed) Listed are: Lauzon 2x: E.  and L.A. or Lawson, also 2x: A. and J.H. – Lemieux, Sgt. Listed 2x: E. And M.D. - Leroux, Sgt. listed 2x: A.E. (RCASC) and R.A.J. - Leslie S.J. (Stan) Lt. - Lockhart F.A. (Fred) Sgt or Reg.Sgt.

MacDonald T (Ted) Lt. Listed 2: T.J. and T.L. - Mallon D.P. - Mars E.J. – Martin, Sgt. Listed 10x: A.A., A.J., E.J., F.H., G.R., H.F., J., K.N., J.S. and R.W. - Matheson W.E. Sgt. - McCourt G.B. (Garry) Capt. - McDonald J.A. (John Agnus) – McGrath, Sgt. Listed 3x: G.E., R. and W.W. – McLennan R. Sgt. - Menenga R.J.W. Sgt. - Menzies L.S. (Len) Sgt. - Merpaw W.G.A. - Merrick R.F. - Miller R.E. Cpl. (In June 1945 Lieutenant12th Platoon) – Miller, Sgt. Listed 7x: D.F., E.M., G.B., T.J., W.F., W.A.B. and W.S. - Mitchell E.A. - Morrison D.H. -– Moss J. Sgt. - Murphy (Called “the wild man from Cape Breton) Listed 8x: D.J.,  J., J.R., L., L.V.G., P.J., T.R. and W.E. (If Murphy came from Cape Breton the F-numbers are the only ones that are qualified: DJ F58120 and L, F10381)

Newman G.E. L.Sgt – Newton, Sgt. listed 2x: J.W. and T.S. - Nicholson (Behind 083) Listed 3x: A., and R.A.

Owen, RSM

Packenham (Not Listed) Listed is: Pakenham W.G. - Patterson, Listed 5x: A.F., L.I., L.W., R. and S.C. - Paudash G.R. (George) - Peckenham W. (Not Listed) Listed is: Pakenham W.G. - Peel, Sgt. Listed 2x: A. and J.R. – Peer J.W. Sgt. - Pekeskle A.T. - Phillips, Listed 7x:  D.,  G., G.W., M.H., R.J., V.B. and W.A.. - Picken M.A. – Plumadore B. - Poitras A. Cpl. - Post C.A. (Charlie) Sgt. - Poupore J.R. (James) Sgt. - Pringle I, Listed 4x: A., C.A., J.R. and O.F. (RCEME) – Pringle II, Listed 4x: A., C.A.,  J.R. and O.F. (RCEME) -  Proctor R.J. Sgt. -Purser A.E. Cpl.

Quibell L.P. (Lawrence)

Ramsdon Sgt. (NOT listed. Listed is Ramsdon J.F.) - Raymond, Listed 5x: C.L., H.W., J.L., J.W. and T.L., - Renière R.E. - Richards, Cpl. Listed 3x: B.,  G. and G.D. – Robicheau N.J. - Rogge R. – Rolson M.J. Sgt. - Roy, Sgt. Listed 2x: A.W.C.  and E.

Sage W.K. - Scott C.J. - Scott D.A. (Don) Capt. Support-Coy. - Seguin, Listed 2x: F.A. and O. - Sisson, Listed 2x: G.M.H. amd R.W. – Smith R.M. Capt. - Smith, listed 25x - Spalla J.M. - Spry, W.E.  Cpl. - Stanley, T.W. (Tom) Lt. – Sternberg, Sgt. (NOT listed. Listed is Stienberg H.J.) - Stevens, Initials ? Capt. - Stevens J.W. - Stevenson E.C. - Stothard J.G. (Jim) Maj. 2nd. IC – St.Pierre, E.C. (Erskine) - Sullivan J.C. (Joe) Cpl.

Taillon G.L.P. (Gordon) – Taylor, Sgt. (CSM) listed 8x: A.B., D.G.A., E.T., G.S., J.J., L.A., N. and W.R. - Tennian T.J. - Therrien J.Z.M.G. (CFN / RCEME) - Thomson B.M. (Mac) Maj. C-Coy – Towes H.W.

VandeLoo J.P. Sgt. - VandeLoo P.A. Sgt. – Volkenburg, W.H.van Sgt. - 

Wade M.G. - Wallace W.A. (William) Sgt - Watson, Listed 6x: A.S., B.W., H.F., W.E., W.H.M. and W.R. – Webdale R.F. P.Maj. - Webster H.A. - Wells, A.R.* Identified because he was wounded* - Whitcombe H.A. - White, Listed 8x: A, C.C., G.E., H.W., I.R.*, J.F. and SE - Willis H (Harry) Capt. HQ-Coy - Wilson F.J. (Fred) Lt. - Wilson H. Listed 2x with an H as initial – Woodcock, Sgt. Listed 3x: G.W., L.N.S. and S.E. - Woods, Sgt. (There’s listed one Woods: J.Y. Capt. June 1945-May 1946) As Wood Sgt. (Elspeet) - without an S, listed 11x: D.J., F.B., G.J., H., H.J., H.R., J.H., K.B., M.V., R.A. and W.M.

Zurbrigg R.A.


----------

